# Suche Prüfungsbögen



## Nickel (26 September 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache zur Zeit meine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik.
Stehe bald vor meiner ersten Prüfung ... nur weis ich nicht wie so etwas aussieht ... weis vll einer wo ich so etwas herbekomme?

Danke!


----------



## KartoffeL (27 September 2006)

tach,
bin auch EAT im 2ten! Würde mich also auch interessieren. Hast du auch im März Zwischenprüfung?


----------



## afk (27 September 2006)

Also zu meiner Ausbildungszeit wurden die Fragebögen der vergangenen Prüfungen üblicherweise in den Betrieben gehortet und konnten von den Azubis zum Üben verwendet werden. 

Ansonsten konnte man (soweit ich mich erinnere) alte Prüfungsbögen auch über die gleichen Händler beziehen, bei denen man auch das Prüfungsmaterial für die praktische Prüfung bekommen hat.

Oje, dabei fällt mir mit Schrecken auf, daß das ja schon bald 20 Jahre her ist ... :sm14:


Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (27 September 2006)

PAL Bücher... such mal beim google


----------



## Nickel (27 September 2006)

@KartoffeL

Ja habe ich ... wo machst du die Ausbildung?


----------



## Tecchannel (8 Oktober 2006)

*Prüfungsbögen*

Hi

ich bin auch Elektroniker FR Automatisierungstechnik im 4ten.
Meines Wissens nach gibts da noch net wirklich Prüfungsbögen da wir die ersten sind.
Bei welcher Kammer seid ihr? Ich bin bei der HWK Niederbayern/Oberpfalz.
Ich weiß nur soviel das Wir höchstwahrscheinlich ne Schrittkkette in S7 programmieren müssen und nen Plan verbessern/ergänzen. Dann noch so allgemeines geplänkel wie FU Fachwissen und halt die gemeine Fachtheorie. Wir müssen ne Anlage aufbauen mit FU und Pneumatik usw.

Ich schau mal ob ich was über unseren Lehrer rauskrieg. 

MFG TC


----------



## cth (8 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

unter dem Link 

http://www.christiani.de/index.php/...Elektroniker-für-Automatisierungstechnik.html

findet man bei Christiani alte Prüfungen nach neuer VO des Teil 2.
Auch für den Teil 1 gibt es schon Prüfungen zum üben.

Die aktuellen Bereitstellungsunterlagen sind bei der IHK Stuttgart unter Aus- Weiterbildung; PAL zu finden.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Nickel (8 Oktober 2006)

jau,

super DANKE!


----------



## Freak86 (9 Oktober 2006)

Bin auch Azubi im 4ten als EAT.... macht ihr nen Betrieblichen auftrag oder die PAL Prüfung ? Praktischer Teil der pal prüfung sollte so aussehen: Aufbau des Schaltschranks und des Funktionsmodels im Betrieb, dazu müssen wir eine Dokumentation erstellen, am Prüfungstag muss man noch das SPS Programmschreiben... Theorie Teil sollten so 4 bis 5 Std sein...

Wir sollten mal ein eigens Forum für Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik aufbauen .. oder meint ihr net ?

Gruß

Freak


----------



## Nickel (9 Oktober 2006)

Das mit dem Eigenen Forum wäre schon geil! Auf jeden fall.

Mich hat man gefrag ob ich nicht Lusthabe den Praktischenteil im Betrieb zu machen!

Ich denke das werde ich auch machen!


----------



## KartoffeL (10 Oktober 2006)

bin bei Siemens


----------



## Nickel (10 Oktober 2006)

Immer diese Angeber!


----------



## Tecchannel (11 Oktober 2006)

Uns wurde des zwar gesagt das das ginge aber die wollen uns alle einheitlich prüfen. Das heisst wir müssen den praktischen und theoretischen teil in der HWK machen. 

Für unser Board bräuchten wir nur nen server und jemanden der php ziemlich gut beherrscht. ich kanns nur ein bisschen.

Mfg TC


----------



## Freak86 (11 Oktober 2006)

ich habe leider von php überhaupt keine Ahnung...​


----------



## nade (11 Oktober 2006)

Tecchannel schrieb:


> Uns wurde des zwar gesagt das das ginge aber die wollen uns alle einheitlich prüfen. Das heisst wir müssen den praktischen und theoretischen teil in der HWK machen.
> 
> Für unser Board bräuchten wir nur nen server und jemanden der php ziemlich gut beherrscht. ich kanns nur ein bisschen.
> 
> Mfg TC



Also zu dem Server, es gibt da kostenlose Anbieter was zwar auf Subdomain rausläuft, aber bei 2GB Webspace und über 500MB Trafficlimit mit einer ebenso kostenlosen de.vu Domain sich gut weiterleiten lassen kann.
Ist zwar ein Websiteprog das auf Clansites rausläuft aber Forumsfunktion integriert hat, aber es ja um was derart Forum geht, da währe PHPKit als online Administrierbares "Prog".
So aufgebautes Forum gibts auch ein fertiges PHP-Script Phorum.
Also mit etwas GOOGLN und geringen Kenntnissen in PHP, aber dafür viel willen und Probieren ist es machbar.
Mit etwas GOOGLN ist bestimmt auch ein "fertiges" kostenloses Forum zu finden, oder wenn ihr euch die Arbeit nicht antun wollt aber dafür bei über 10 Benutzer die fest Registiert sind Monatlich 10€ bereit seit zu bezahlen, währe www.clanintern.de eine Option. Es müssen wegen Öffentlichem/Externem Bereich eigentlich nicht mehr als 3 Admins da sein die Registriert sind.


----------



## Nickel (13 Oktober 2006)

Also Genarell ist das mit dem Forum eine Super Idee!
Nur da ich sehr viel unterwegs bin kann ich mich damit nicht beschäftigen!
Ich greif euch gern unter die Arme.

Gruß
Nickel


----------



## KartoffeL (13 Oktober 2006)

... EAT-Forum... super Idee


----------



## Nickel (14 Oktober 2006)

Hoch Leben Die Automatisierungstechniker!!!


----------



## Nickel (14 Oktober 2006)

Oh habe nicht darauf geachtet wie meine signatur ist!


----------

